# What's the best taget vanes for me



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Is this in the wrong forum?


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Arrows and Strings or general would probably be better. But my vote goes to Blazers.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok thank you


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Indoor, I like lots of area for my vanes. I use at least 4" vanes and prefer feathers. You only have 20 yards to get your arrow flying straight. If you make a poor shot, the bigger vanes will sometimes bale you out. 

Many of the better indoor shooters test various vanes to see which one works best for them. If you have a fletching jig, it makes it easier to do this testing. Just fletch up 3 or 5 arrows and shoot for score. Pick the fletching that gives you the best score. Try 3", 4", 5", vanes, feathers, etc.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you aread and catcherarcher I appreciate all your posts. I have tried Blazers for a long time, just fletched some AAE Max hunters and put in a couple rounds, also just got some 3" vmax and also got a few rounds in with them. Last yr, off season I've tried bohnings 3" shield cut Xbow vanes, flex flash SK 300's, and a long time ago I always used 4" dura vanes but they were heavy and more drag. 
I guess In the past I've been looking for vanes big enough to stear fixed broadheads, and Blazers have been fine and I'd like to continue to search for vanes to compete with the Blazers but that is a separate issue 
Now I'm looking for vanes to stear field/target points to up my score on 5 spot with no regard as to how they would be for broadheads.

Aread it's interesting you mentioned trying bigger vanes to quickly stabilize the arrow, l never thought of that. Remember I'm new to the target games but from what I've read it seems that's what the smaller vanes are for because they don't have a broadhead to deal with. So, I didn't really know what to expect but I thought the archers would suggest some vanes I haven't tried like some low profile ones. I'm not opposed to using bigger vanes it's just not what I expected.
For the most part vanes are cheap and I like seeing if a certain vane makes a difference in my groupings. I have a Bitz
Any more thoughts?
One more thing
I gues it's because of my hunting background but i always put as much helical as the Bitz will let me. Not sure if that's the best for target either 
Thanks, sorry for the rant


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The best thing to do is to try as many different vanes as you can. Lots of helical, less helical, 3 fletch, etc. There are a lot of configurations that will work, the idea is to find the one that works for you. 

Some of the field archers will get a little crazy testing arrows. I've heard of some of them shooting thousands of arrows to find the best fletching between just 2 or 3 different vanes.

The good thing about all this testing is that you are shooting your bow.
Allen


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Ok thanks, lm gonna try some more and keep working on it and yes I'm shooting my bow and feeling good about it. Great sport


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Most of the guys at the indoor league were shooting 2 types. If they just used them for indoor spots, 4-5 inch feathers. if they shot indoor spots & 3d, smaller blazer types. 
The guys just doing spots also had their bows set around 45lbs with 27 diameter arrows. Their bows were slow, but you have to remember its where it lands not how fast it got there.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Interesting thanks, it's like I'm gathering all these pcs of the puzzle and trying to make sence of it all.


----------



## tlknturky09 (Mar 1, 2015)

Try AAE Pro Max vanes. Same quality as AAE Max hunters, just smaller dimensions.


----------

